# Does anyone see anything?



## misspriss

I'm going crazy here. I haven't been on these boards for a long time.

I'm late - a couple of days. I'm on CD30, cycles are average 26 days. Last period was 10/6, and I guess I O'd around 10/21-23 - I am not TTC, I just vaguely track my cycles so my period doesn't shock me.

Tested yesterday (CD29, 11-13DPO) a BFN on a dollar store blue dye no idea sensitivity with SMU.

Today, SMU on a FRER, 12-14dpo - probably BFN, no sign of AF.

DH had a vasectomy 4 years ago, which is why we are not TTC and I haven't really worried this much about it.

Thoughts? 

2 minutes
 
5-6 minutes
 
Dried/well over 10 minutes


----------



## misspriss

I'm supposed to go out with friends tomorrow night, the kids are having a sleepover at grandmas...there were alcohol plans.


----------



## MrsT116

Being perfectly honest I can't see anything. But these things always look different in the flesh. I've heard lots of stories on here recently on indent lines on FRER. 
Could you do another in the morning to re check with FMU? X


----------



## misspriss

MrsT116 said:


> Being perfectly honest I can't see anything. But these things always look different in the flesh. I've heard lots of stories on here recently on indent lines on FRER.
> Could you do another in the morning to re check with FMU? X

Yeah I have one more in the box, with FMU tomorrow.

I swear I see like a shadow sometimes and not others. I'm kind of at a loss though, I am now entering uncharted territory - I have checked every cycle length since I got my cycles back after my 4 year old - the LONGEST was 29 days (which is where I'm at now) but it was like 2 years ago, my average is 26 days.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure if I see anything sorry but good luck with your next test :)


----------



## misspriss

Thank you. I am honestly not expecting a BFP - DH has had a vasectomy! I'm must amiss as to where my period is, my cycles have been regular and shorter since they returned after YDS.

I had back pain like I was going to start yesterday morning, but no sign of AF. Just chillin.


----------



## misspriss

New FMU pics today:


----------



## salamander91

Frer have been terrible for indents recently but that line is pretty clear. Fx!


----------



## misspriss

salamander91 said:


> Frer have been terrible for indents recently but that line is pretty clear. Fx!

that is what I'm wondering too, the line is awful faint and not very pink, but it would be expected to be so if I got a BFN yesterday (should have either bought the 3 pack or waited until tomorrow!). But it is definitely something there. 

Suffice to say I'll be holding off on the drinking tonight. I haven't had any signs of AF though, until JUST now I had some blood tinged CM when I went to the bathroom. Not like a period but first sign of blood.

I can totally see a line but it isn't a quality line enough for me to go telling DH his vasectomy has self-healed or anything. Need more data. I guess I'll pick up another (more?) tests.


----------



## MrsT116

I can see lines here too. I'm interested to see the outcome as hubby likely to go for vasectomy after this baby arrives! Keep us posted x


----------



## misspriss

MrsT116 said:


> I can see lines here too. I'm interested to see the outcome as hubby likely to go for vasectomy after this baby arrives! Keep us posted x

I won't leave you in suspense either way. I have ready SO MANY threads on message boards while looking for this very thing and there is no answer to what actually happened!

No additional bleeding at this point - Just that teeny spotting on the paper (not in my underwear or the toilet). 

We had the vasectomy after our third was born - we were broke and overwhelmed and sure we could not handle another. I regret it. I feel like we acted too soon and too permanently.

But I was fertile, DH winked at me and I got pregnant (okay, maybe not that easily, but we had ONE unprotected night and YDS came).


----------



## misspriss

Well update AF showed up. That is a wicked indent! Luckily showed up just in time to be crampy while out, but I can feel comfortable drinking.

No idea why so late, maybe I should pay a little more attention to my cycles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad you have an outcome now after the waiting and uncertainty :hugs:


----------

